# Oak Desk



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Took a popular mechanics plan and modified it a little. My first real major project.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice for your first real project.:thumbsup:


----------



## beanie (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks great. Wish my first would have looked that good.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

JD,
Looks like it turned out very nice, first project or not. Good job. Now time to load it up and get to (paper)work.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*good job!*

Davis: your desk looks great! a job to be very proud of! :yes:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks all, I should clarify, its my first furniture project of any size. Ive done a few little things here and there. I used to frame houses, and do drywall. Never really had the patience to do finish work/furniture work. Guess with age im getting a little more patient. I have a few more projects upcoming.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very Nice JD. I especially like the corner accents. :thumbup1:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

That's an awesome looking desk. I saw the same plans on Pop Mech but the desk looked a little too big for what I need. What are the dimensions of yours? Yours looks a lot like what I'd want to build.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yea the wooden corner guards are very cool.


----------

